# Holly



## kweinert (Oct 29, 2013)

I picked up some spalted holly from the Rebuilds and wondered if holly is normally considered to be a soft wood or if it's the spalting that 'sent it over the edge' (so to speak.)

I tried doing some off center turning and it was sliding, even with steb centers. This was for another 3 sided clock. She liked the first one so well that she wanted a second to go on the walnut mantle.

It's not a problem as I just received the oil for my vacuum pump so I stabilized it last night. I was just curious if this was normal for holly or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Woodman (Oct 29, 2013)

The holly I've worked with is definitely not soft. In this chart it compares to dogwood. Maintaining the white color can be a problem.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 29, 2013)

Woodman said:


> The holly I've worked with is definitely not soft. In this chart it compares to dogwood. Maintaining the white color can be a problem.
> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html



Well, this holly isn't pure white anyhow with all the spalting in it :) So I don't expect to maintain a pure white color. I didn't think that 'normal' holly was soft(er) but I've not worked with it before so I wasn't completely sure.

Thanks.


----------

